# Beamworks LED problems, anyone?



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

Bought a 48" Beamworks reef bright LED light fixture about 7-8 months ago.

Details:
Fixture Size: 48.00" x 5.00" x 1.00" LEDs Count: 54
3340 Lumens
Super energy efficient 1 watt HQ LEDs
46x 10,000K LEDs
8x Actinic 460nm LEDs
Use 54 watts

Anyways, four bulbs on either side (outer most bulbs) are now "out", so I basically have a 38 bulb fixture right now! Lame... I tapped at them to see if it was a loose connection to no avail. I sort of feared this going into a cheaper Marineland knock off LED, but I figured they'd last longer then this! Anyone else had any experience with these fixtures, or the individual LED's being replaced/repaired? Any input would be appreciated.

P.S. I also have two: EVO 48" LED Aquarium Light Coral Reef Saltwater 32x 3W 3 Watts fixtures, only 6 months old, luckily they are still fine. anyone want to share their "cheap LED's" experience that'd be great.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't have a reefbright, but have lots of LED lights. I had 2 Beamswork FW brights and sold the nano and the 24" one is still working flawlessly. I had 2 Marineland Doublebrights and never had any problems with them but many people have had problems with some of the LED's going. I also have an AquaRay Grobeam 500 dual strip which were both replaced under warranty after 1 year when I bought it used. So it's not just the Beamswork. It seems many of the earlier LED's had lots of problems.


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

Weird tie in to the story... but I also had some cheap Canadian Tire LED Xmas light a few years back where the last 10 or so of a 40 bulb strand stopped working. I figured what the hell, I'd use it in a different area of the house, and tryed to cut and splice the dead bulbs out. Well after I did that and plugged it in, it shorted and sparked a little! So I threw 'em out and bought some new ones... point is (first off, I'm no electrician) but LED repair is not so simple it would seem. Anyone try repairing LED fixtures? Once LED's are out they are done for good??? Can a repair be safely made?


----------

